# convert 3D Max to Maya



## Mari Hils (Mar 18, 2011)

I've just begun learning to model using Maya and I need to convert a 3D Max file into a Maya one. How do I do that?


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

this plugin might be of use. otherwise you can export/import as .3ds format.


----------

